# Caring for an Octoplegic



## z32upgrader (Oct 30, 2014)

Here's the story.  I was in my spider room on Monday, happily drilling holes for a new enclosure, when my roommate walked in and said, "Look what I found".  It was a young tarantula, about 2" DLS, he found in the yard that appeared to be dead.  He let me take it from his hand onto mine, and I was pleasantly surprised to see it move one of its legs ever so slightly.  It's still alive!  I flipped the little spider upside down on my hand and spent the next 30 minutes dripping water into its mouth, which it very slowly drank.  I set up an ICU, and put the little one in my closet to rest and hopefully recover.  She was basically a limp spider rag-doll.  That was three days ago and she hasn't moved at all.


Yesterday, I took a piece of wire and tried to move one of her front legs out from its curled position, and she moved the leg back in!

This morning, I discovered she is able to hold herself up off the paper towel!  Yay! Progress!



I don't know what happened to her, or why she left her burrow, only that she can't move.  My leading theory is that a pepsis wasp stung her and started to drag her off, and my roommate interrupted that and it dropped her and flew away.  So I have a partially paralyzed spider that may or may not recover.  Her abdomen is plenty big, and she's well hydrated.  I would think she could last for a year or more with her now super low calorie burn.  I feel like I've done all I can with the ICU, but does anyone else have any suggestions?  Will I just have to wait it out and keep her until she starts to stink?
Thank you for your help.

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## awiec (Oct 30, 2014)

I believe there have been cases where people have interrupted a wasp abduction and the spider eventually recovered but I can't seem to find where the articles were. I suppose all you can do is wait and see. If she can stand herself up then that's positive as that means her muscles are probably recovering from whatever happened to her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beltane (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow - hope she makes it.  Certainly sounds like she is in the best care.


----------



## RegallRegius (Oct 30, 2014)

This is awesome. I hope she fully recovers from whatever happened to her. Good luck!

The one story I remember most about a tarantula being nursed back to a full recovery after a Pepsis Wasp sting is:

Pat's Miracle

A Google search on this should bring up some old threads on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, she has made significant progress.  She still cannot walk, but readily moves her legs in response to stimulus.  I also made a video of her drinking water in time lapse.  I don't know if this has ever been done before, but enjoy!  She's improving steadily day by day.

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 31, 2014)

Great video upgrader!   What was the real time for one of those droplets to disappear?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks cold blood. The first big drop took about 5 minutes to disappear and the smaller drops took about three minutes to disappear  She got two more drops after I stopped the recording. The time lapse function on my iPod touch takes two photos every second of you wanted to do some figuring yourself. I believe the video is compressed to 30 frames per second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like she's in good hands. Fingers crossed that she recovers. The video was really neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice vid. One thing to watch out for is poo. If she doesn't, she may become constipated. Keep her anal openings clean to help prevent the constipation.

Another thing I'd suggest is giving her "bug juice" aka "cricket soup" for added nutrition. If she is drinking water that well, she would do well on the "soup".

I am following this thread avidly....  and am wishing her a full recovery under your care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 1, 2014)

She is a beautiful tarantula! She seems to be doing much better from when she first started it seems. Keep up the good work caring for her! I am watching this thread constantly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 1, 2014)

I just have to say, wow, you are such a caring person. I'm sure your other Ts must be very content and healthy. All my good wishes go out to you are ur little friend! Best of luck! Keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 5, 2014)

RegallRegius said:


> Very nice vid. One thing to watch out for is poo. If she doesn't, she may become constipated. Keep her anal openings clean to help prevent the constipation.
> 
> Another thing I'd suggest is giving her "bug juice" aka "cricket soup" for added nutrition. If she is drinking water that well, she would do well on the "soup".
> 
> I am following this thread avidly....  and am wishing her a full recovery under your care.


I have been paying attention to her poops, and she hasn't so far, which is why I've decided not to feed her until she recovers that ability.  She's plenty plump, and am sure she'll have no problem living for many months on her reserves.  She does seem to be getting stronger.  I nudged her bum today and she lifted herself up a good 1/4" before settling back down.  She can move all but her back two legs in response to my touch.  I'm betting she'll be walking again before the end of November.  Fingers crossed for my little sweetheart!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 5, 2014)

Would tarantulas do better?or worse if Pepsi's wasps were exterminated? would bloodlines weaken or strengthen? Pepsi's wasps = dodo bird in places were natural T population is low, they die right?

Edit , Wasps are very fast I don't see how any spider could fight back. Although speed would be nice for escaping.


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 5, 2014)

No no no, the Pepsi wasp's natural enemy is the Coke beetle. That is a good question though. I'd imagine Ts aren't well equipped against aerial attacks. It is interesting that they reproduce in such a slow growing host, with each larva requiring it's own tarantula, you'd think the pepsis wasp population would be pretty small.

Edit: Now that I think about it, the amount of energy/risk invested in each egg is extraordinary. How many eggs does a single female lay???

Looking forward to updates on her condition, we're all rooting for this lil T!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a quick video update on her progress:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hope he/she gets better. Your doing a good thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update, I'm rooting for you two as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> Here's a quick video update on her progress:
> [video=youtube;zjMsRFeWu3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjMsRFeWu3o&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Amazing!! Such a lucky t to have you looking out for her bravo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Nov 19, 2014)

She seems to be making steady improvement!  Do you plan to keep her or release her if she recovers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Nov 19, 2014)

Great work! I love to see you updates. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 19, 2014)

Sana said:


> She seems to be making steady improvement!  Do you plan to keep her or release her if she recovers?


I'm torn on whether or not I should.  I can't guarantee her safety unless I see her dig a burrow, and even then another wasp could get her.  I was planning on offering her to my roommate who found her and named her Charlotte, if he's actually interested in keeping her. So far he's declined the offer.  I'd love to keep her though I already have three A. chalcodes, one adult female, an immature male, and a tiny .5" sling.  There is an abandoned burrow in my backyard that another A. chalcodes dug.  I know this for a fact.  There's a lot to consider.  I welcome your opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 19, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> I welcome your opinions.


I shall be the first to offer her a good home, should you wish to find a good home for her.

You have done so well with her. I hope she continues to improve!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the name and understand the concerns with releasing.  How is the poor little one doing?


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 21, 2014)

RegallRegius said:


> I shall be the first to offer her a good home, should you wish to find a good home for her.
> 
> You have done so well with her. I hope she continues to improve!


She thanks you for the well wishes, and continually improves a little each day.  She's even spreading her chelicerae when I touch her to roll her over.  I'd like for her to have a successful molt and be completely back to normal before considering shipping her.



Sana said:


> I like the name and understand the concerns with releasing.  How is the poor little one doing?


She seems to be doing well, and is holding herself up like a normal spider, sans the walking.  She's only getting stronger.  I think I'll make up some roach soup for her this weekend and feed her like the rest of my Ts.  Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement. :biggrin:

When I watered her yesterday, the light hit her just right and I noticed what appeared to be a puncture wound on her sternum.  This just about confirms the theory of a pepsis wasp attack.


Zoomed in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 21, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> She thanks you for the well wishes, and continually improves a little each day.  She's even spreading her chelicerae when I touch her to roll her over.  I'd like for her to have a successful molt and be completely back to normal before considering shipping her.


I am glad she is doing so well! :clap:

Also agree with waiting for a molt. She should fully recover after this, and I look forward to hearing of it! 

Roach soup will do her good and help a great deal with getting much-needed nutrition. Keep us posted on how she does! 

I am thinking you should keep this young T... she is a fighter and should stay with the one who is caring for her so well.


----------



## Sana (Nov 22, 2014)

+1 on keeping her with you though I'm on the long list of people that I'm sure would love to adopt your little miracle.


----------



## telepatella (Nov 22, 2014)

First of all, good on ya. Document all you can. Second, there are success stories on the ATS website.


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you think this experience could permanently effect the Ts behavior? It's certainly an unusual one, but bugs presumably aren't shaped by their experiences as much as vertebrates.


----------



## FaaFaa (Nov 23, 2014)

This has been great to read and watch. I can't imagine how time consuming this has been for you. I agree with the others that say you should keep her. You have worked hard to nurse her back to health and she deserves to stay with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Methal (Nov 25, 2014)

How are things going with the little girl?
Do you think that scar on her carapace will make it difficult to break free of her molt?


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 25, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Do you think this experience could permanently affect the Ts behavior? It's certainly an unusual one, but bugs presumably aren't shaped by their experiences as much as vertebrates.


I doubt it.  A molt should clear everything up, and she'll likely be just like any other A. chaclodes, calm and sweet.


FaaFaa said:


> This has been great to read and watch. I can't imagine how time consuming this has been for you. I agree with the others that say you should keep her. You have worked hard to nurse her back to health and she deserves to stay with you.


  It's really not that time-consuming.  I just roll her over in the morning and put a drop of water in her mouth then come back 15 minutes later and do another one.  She usually doesn't drink more than three a day.  Once she's watered, I open her legs back up from underneath her, whisper encouragement and go about my day.
I appreciate the sentiment.  She'll be loved wherever she ends up; with me or another keeper.


Methal said:


> How are things going with the little girl?
> Do you think that scar on her carapace will make it difficult to break free of her molt?


Progress is slow, but she seems to be doing fine.  I don't think it will make much of a difference.  I think she'll molt just fine when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Methal (Nov 25, 2014)

Been doing some reading if in fact it has been stung by a pepsis wasp, the effects will last for several weeks at least, if they ever wear off. 

The sting of the female pepsis wasp: 
"…immediate, excruciating pain that simply shuts down one's ability to do anything, except, perhaps, scream. Mental discipline simply does not work in these situations."[2] In terms of scale, the wasp's sting is rated near the top of the Schmidt sting pain index,
- wiki

The tarantula would have to remain paralized long enough for the egg of the wasp to hatch, feed, pupate and leave. When they feed they avoid vital organs 'as long as possible' 
does not sound fun at all. 

You might be with that little lady for a while. I've never heard, and cant find anything on recovery for a tarantula post pepsis sting. 
Youre a pioneer there myfriend. Document well  =D

EDIT: what kind of pepsis wasps live in your area?


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 25, 2014)

Again, I am in awe of ur kindness - what a lucky little one!! Let us know if she molts!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 25, 2014)

Methal said:


> EDIT: what kind of pepsis wasps live in your area?


Big ones!  I actually posted this picture in another picture thread of a pepsis wasp dragging off a T.  I couldn't save it because there were a bunch of naturalists all around it taking pictures following it around and saying how awesome it was.  This photo was taken two days before my little angel came to me.  At the time I thought that spider was a goner anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 25, 2014)

Methal said:


> I've never heard, and cant find anything on recovery for a tarantula post pepsis sting.


Search for "Pat's Miracle"... Story is documented on several tarantula forums.


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 26, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> I doubt it.  A molt should clear everything up, and she'll likely be just like any other A. chaclodes, calm and sweet.


I was wondering more if she'd become less reactive to human interference. When she gets a little better and more mobile, I'm curious to find out if she'll be less receptive to being tended to, or if she'll just become used to being picked up and flipped over all the time. 

How do you know when she's had enough to drink? 



RegallRegius said:


> Search for "Pat's Miracle"... Story is documented on several tarantula forums.


I can't find the story in it's entirety, only mentions of it. Do I need an ATSHQ account to read it?


----------



## RegallRegius (Nov 26, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> I can't find the story in it's entirety, only mentions of it. Do I need an ATSHQ account to read it?


I am not sure if you need an account to read it.. I will look onto it and let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 28, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> I was wondering more if she'd become less reactive to human interference. When she gets a little better and more mobile, I'm curious to find out if she'll be less receptive to being tended to, or if she'll just become used to being picked up and flipped over all the time.


I'll let you know!



Cavedweller said:


> How do you know when she's had enough to drink?


She simply stops drinking.  The droplet just sits on her mouthparts until I touch a napkin to it to absorb the water.



Cavedweller said:


> I can't find the story in it's entirety, only mentions of it. Do I need an ATSHQ account to read it?


I believe you do need to sign up for an account. I can't access it either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 28, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> Big ones!  I actually posted this picture in another picture thread of a pepsis wasp dragging off a T.  I couldn't save it because there were a bunch of naturalists all around it taking pictures following it around and saying how awesome it was.  This photo was taken two days before my little angel came to me.  At the time I thought that spider was a goner anyway.
> View attachment 132237


 What do these wasps do for the environment ? Could You help Out T population by hunting down & Exterminating some of there nests?
I guess god make the pepsis wasp so it must be good, but it is killing Ts. It needs  Exterminated to in areas with small T populations.

Cannot use pesticides , id rather leave pepsis wasp Alone then use them they will kill everything & cause cancer in humans. 
These wasps are the size of birds !! 2-3"?? body-length and 5" wingspan Huge!!!


----------



## Sana (Nov 29, 2014)

How's Charlotte?


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 29, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> What do these wasps do for the environment ? Could You help Out T population by hunting down & Exterminating some of there nests?
> I guess god make the pepsis wasp so it must be good, but it is killing Ts. It needs  Exterminated to in areas with small T populations.


Adult pepsis wasps are pollinators, and they presumably help keep T populations at healthy levels. As much as I love Ts and as horrifying as the pepsis wasp lifecycle is, I certainly don't hate them or support killing them to protect tarantulas. Disturbing any one part of the foodchain can't be good for the rest of it.

I could maybe see the argument being made for protecting critically endangered T populations from pepsis wasps until they can recover, but I don't think there's any solid data on what percentage of a T population is killed by pepsis wasps.



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> These wasps are the size of birds !! 2-3"?? body-length and 5" wingspan Huge!!!


They're noisy too! The buzz from their wings is quite something. I've only seen one in person and he was very impressive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## awiec (Nov 30, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Adult pepsis wasps are pollinators, and they presumably help keep T populations at healthy levels. As much as I love Ts and as horrifying as the pepsis wasp lifecycle is, I certainly don't hate them or support killing them to protect tarantulas. Disturbing any one part of the foodchain can't be good for the rest of it.
> 
> I could maybe see the argument being made for protecting critically endangered T populations from pepsis wasps until they can recover, but I don't think there's any solid data on what percentage of a T population is killed by pepsis wasps.
> 
> ...


Interesting thing about Sphex wasps (I think that is what was pictured) is that they can get very specific, in that they will hunt down only one or two particular species of spiders/other prey item, which presumably keeps them in check. Wasps in general are very helpful animals in that they take care of many pests and should be valued as such, even if they do kill spiders. Nature has its way of keeping balance, the mere idea that we need to kill the wasps to "save the spiders" is only brought about by humanities won-ton destruction of habitats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 30, 2014)

I would be very surprised if they didn't specialize in particular species. Don't most parasitoids?


----------



## awiec (Nov 30, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> I would be very surprised if they didn't specialize in particular species. Don't most parasitoids?


In the case of Pompilidae they are very much generalists and will use whatever they can carry and subdue to feed their young (many "tarantula hawks" fall into this family). Sphecidae on the other hand, get very specific, even down to what species and sometimes gender of prey they go for. Both families focus on different hunting styles even though both have a similar reproduction cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Nov 30, 2014)

This is one amazing story. I salute you for your patience and kindness. I would vote to keep her as you deserve each other. I personally wouldnt be able to part with her knowing she might not be so lucky in thr wild,  but thats just me. Hope everything works out for her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 30, 2014)

Sana said:


> How's Charlotte?


She's doing good.  I just got back from Thanksgiving with family in California.  She hasn't moved a muscle in five days.  Just like many other spiders in my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Nov 30, 2014)

Glad to hear it.  Hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## z32upgrader (Dec 7, 2014)

Update!

Charlotte has been making strides in her recovery.  When I hydrated her yesterday, I put her in the middle of her enclosure, and when I checked on her this morning, she was all the way in the corner!  She's able to crawl now, and I couldn't be happier for her! 
I squirted the guts of a mealworm onto her mouth today and she downed it pretty quickly.  Her digestive system works just fine all the way through.
She likes to flick a fang out when I pick her up to flip her over.
So cute!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dont release it back into the wild.  Despite the improvements and 'success stories', none ever really thrive much.  The venom does permanent damage to them, many tend to lose the ability to raise their abdomens due to permanent damage to the pedicel from the sting.

  Some will survive *in capitivty*, but they're certain to die if released, even if they begin to walk and feed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sana (Dec 8, 2014)

Go baby go!


----------



## jigalojey (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome to see this Tarantula going strong, 8 years ago my friend was stung by one of these up in Northern Queensland and what a brutal sting that was, he cried like a baby for 20 mins and it left a gigantic welt, they can pack one hell of a sting.


----------



## Methal (Dec 8, 2014)

That is one hell of a beauty! Most definitely hold onto that girl. I couldn't be happier to see that she is up and about! 
Honestly prepared myself to hear that she had passed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2014)

Methal said:


> That is one hell of a beauty!
> Honestly prepared myself to hear that she had passed.


No way, I had faith in "doctor" upgrader all the way!   lol, seriously, mad props for saving this beauty "Doc".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Dec 10, 2014)

She is a very charming specimen, while I'm usually all for re-release into the wild, she may be compromised for the rest of her life so it would be best to keep her. If you do happen to ever breed her (if she recovers enough to be able to do the ritual) then you could always release some of the young in the wild if you know where she was collected from to keep the population strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunnyle (Jan 1, 2015)

Any updates on the octoplegic!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 2, 2015)

sunnyle said:


> Any updates on the octoplegic!?


Yes, please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 8, 2015)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, please


Thanks for your continued interest in little Charlotte and sorry for the delay.  
She is still doing fine although her improvements seem to have plateaued.  Nothing new has happened in over two weeks.  She's still enjoying her mealworm-guts-soup and waterings.


I guess we'll just have to wait it out and hope for a successful molt.


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update, it looks like her abdomen is looking good.

I hope she pulls through


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I am wondering if anyone has ever done this before. If so, I have not heard of it. I wonder if you are breaking new scientific ground.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 8, 2015)

I bet that slacker isn't even paralyzed anymore. Why start walking around and doing things for yourself when you're getting fed and watered while lazing about?

Just kidding. This is a very touching story! It's obvious you've got a very big heart, and you care a lot about her. I hope you keep her, if not because you deserve the reward of watching her grow up after all your work, then just because it's a fascinating study. To record progress, note molts and compare them to others. For example, if her growth ended up stunted somehow. Or if she ever fully regains function of her limbs or if she'll always be more sluggish. Just spitballing here, lots of possibilities! Could be she ends up just fine. Either way, worth keeping track of.

Also when I read the title I honestly thought the spider had dropped all of it's limbs. I was trying to picture that in my head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 8, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> i bet that slacker isn't even paralyzed anymore. Why start walking around and doing things for yourself when you're getting fed and watered while lazing about?


:3::3::3:lol!!:3::3::3:


----------



## tbrandt (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, just saw this thread for the first time.

Upgrader - thank you for spending all of this time to take care of Charlotte. Your thread is both interesting and inspiring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 9, 2015)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks for the update. I am wondering if anyone has ever done this before. If so, I have not heard of it. I wonder if you are breaking new scientific ground.


Way back at the beginning of this thread, it was mentioned that this has been done before.  "Pat's Miracle Tarantula", when searched with Google brings results of a nearly identical story, except that the person actually shooed away the wasp that was in the process of dragging off the tarantula.  That occurred in 2005, so no new ground here, maybe just better documentation.


miss moxie said:


> I bet that slacker isn't even paralyzed anymore. Why start walking around and doing things for yourself when you're getting fed and watered while lazing about?
> 
> Just kidding. This is a very touching story! It's obvious you've got a very big heart, and you care a lot about her. I hope you keep her, if not because you deserve the reward of watching her grow up after all your work, then just because it's a fascinating study. To record progress, note molts and compare them to others. For example, if her growth ended up stunted somehow. Or if she ever fully regains function of her limbs or if she'll always be more sluggish. Just spitballing here, lots of possibilities! Could be she ends up just fine. Either way, worth keeping track of.
> 
> Also when I read the title I honestly thought the spider had dropped all of it's limbs. I was trying to picture that in my head.


Thank you for the kind words as well as the levity.  I'm sure she's extremely frustrated that she cannot move, if indeed a tarantula is complex enough to feel such an emotion.  I know I would be.
I'll keep this thread updated from time to time when I see significant progress or someone requests it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know how things are going.  I wonder about your little Charlotte from time to time and am always glad to see an update.  Hope you move upward from the plateau soon!


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 2, 2015)

My little sweetheart is doing much better.  When I check on the Ts in the morning I've noticed that she's in a different spot in her "enclosure", so I decided to set up a camera to take pictures of her overnight in 30 second intervals.  This is what I got!




She's since been moved into a "normal" spider enclosure.
See Photo

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm so glad charlotte is doing so great! She made one great recovery, you are blessed to have such a lovely T and she's blessed to be in the care of someone like you! :smile:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm so happy for you both.  It looks like your compassion and hard work paid off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 2, 2015)

Good to see it in a real enclosure.   Nice job Doc, very satisfying indeed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks like a normal spider to me, probably would have never known what happened to her if I didn't know the story. Have you decided to keep her? Are there any impediments you think she has that the video doesn't show?


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 2, 2015)

awiec said:


> Looks like a normal spider to me, probably would have never known what happened to her if I didn't know the story. Have you decided to keep her? Are there any impediments you think she has that the video doesn't show?


She's staying with me for the rest of her life. I doubt she's capable of hunting prey still. I'll leave a prekilled roach in there and see if she takes it. She can extend her fangs, so she should be able to masticate her food as well.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 2, 2015)

Is she able to moult -- is she due to moult and/or has she moulted since this happened?


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 3, 2015)

She has not molted and so far isn't showing any signs of premolt.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 3, 2015)

Absolutely amazing what you have done. Charlotte couldn't have found a better home haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 3, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Is she able to moult -- is she due to moult and/or has she moulted since this happened?


It will be interesting to see if she can, though the main contributor to the molting process is the heart. The spider creates a very high blood pressure in order to split open the weakened exo and continues to pump to get the legs out though I imagine the muscles in the legs probably do work as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 4, 2015)

My biggest concern now is the ability of T to moult safely and successfully.  I will remain hopeful for the little fellow.


----------



## awiec (Jun 4, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> My biggest concern now is the ability of T to moult safely and successfully.  I will remain hopeful for the little fellow.


After practicing molt surgery a few times I can say that if the carapace and abdomen can get free the rest is cake to help the spider out through.


----------



## z32upgrader (Jun 29, 2015)

She did it! Charlotte molted!

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 2


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jun 29, 2015)

z32upgrader said:


> She did it! Charlotte molted!
> [video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=AkEi89_GeoE[/video]


I just found and read through this thread today - it's been a joy reading about her progress.  So glad to see that she has molted successfully; she's a beautiful girl. Congratulations on your successful rehabilitation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Jun 29, 2015)

That is truly amazing! What a turnaround. I would have assumed that spider was a goner. There is a spot for you in spider heaven, sir.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 29, 2015)

z32upgrader said:


> She did it! Charlotte molted!
> [video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=AkEi89_GeoE[/video]


Nice work Dr. upgrader....I give you AND the spider....a standing ovation:


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 30, 2015)

z32upgrader said:


> She did it! Charlotte molted!
> [video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=AkEi89_GeoE[/video]


Thank you for the terrific update! She looks like she's doing much much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Jun 30, 2015)

Great to hear shes still going strong


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 30, 2015)

Amazed and delighted at the moult!  What a survivor!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Jul 19, 2015)

Just read this entire thread and I am so pleased to read and watch Charlotte doing well. Congratulations on your patience and kindness with her and well done to your friend who brought her to you.  

Julia xx


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you Julia!  She's just a joy to own.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mmfh (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome! Love this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## armyangel93 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing story! This was so inspiring to read. Charlotte is beautiful, glad you're keeping her and that she's feeling herself again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Jul 21, 2015)

Congratulations from our household!  We still watch like hawks for Charlotte updates and couldn't be happier for you both!


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, thank you Sana.  I just uploaded a new feeding video where Charlotte was featured.  Click my YouTube channel link. ↓

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm glad she's doing so good, who would have ever thought? She looks great! Lucky little girl she is


----------



## awiec (Jul 23, 2015)

It was very amusing to see her non-chalantly stroll over and grab the roach; I have normal spiders who do this so I imagine her muscles are almost back up to snuff.


----------



## CJL (Sep 18, 2016)

I read your story for help with my little girl.  I am not a T keeper, but rescued a Juvie from a wasp after dragged from her hole, lost a leg & paralyzed.  That was mid July.  She is now starting to walk and even climb the side of her home, but will not eat.  I have dropped water into her "mouth" along the way, spritzed her and dampened paper towel below her.  I have given her many disabled but alive crickets, roaches & flies, but she must not be able to eat yet.  Please instruct me on your roach soup so I can get her sustenance.  I was planning on setting her free, but some of the feedback in your thread advises against it.  Thanks in advance.  I am certainly doing things that I never thought I would....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 18, 2016)

CJL said:


> I read your story for help with my little girl.  I am not a T keeper, but rescued a Juvie from a wasp after dragged from her hole, lost a leg & paralyzed.  That was mid July.  She is now starting to walk and even climb the side of her home, but will not eat.  I have dropped water into her "mouth" along the way, spritzed her and dampened paper towel below her.  I have given her many disabled but alive crickets, roaches & flies, but she must not be able to eat yet.  Please instruct me on your roach soup so I can get her sustenance.  I was planning on setting her free, but some of the feedback in your thread advises against it.  Thanks in advance.  I am certainly doing things that I never thought I would....


What I did was buy a small container of mealworms snip off the head with scissors, and squeeze the guts out like a tube of toothpaste onto the spider's mouth while she's laying on her back.  Drip water onto the guts to thin it out a bit so she can drink it.  You can see in this video at 14:26 exactly what's described above:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJL (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks very much.  I will give it a try.  How is Charlotte these days?  Do you have any videos of her eating on her own?  I need to get Tiny in shape so she will make it through a molt and get her 8th leg back.  When I set her down outside in the dirt for some fresh air, she turns around and heads back towards me every time.  I think she knows she is safe with me, if they have that much cognizance.


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 18, 2016)

CJL said:


> Thanks very much.  I will give it a try.  How is Charlotte these days?  Do you have any videos of her eating on her own?  I need to get Tiny in shape so she will make it through a molt and get her 8th leg back.  When I set her down outside in the dirt for some fresh air, she turns around and heads back towards me every time.  I think she knows she is safe with me, if they have that much cognizance.


She's in later feeding videos of mine, but not the last two.  She's too fat to keep feeding. 
There's no need to take "Tiny" outside.  She's probably much happier inside away from wind, rain, and heat.  How big is she?  How mobile is she now?  As long as her abdomen is plump and she has been drinking, there's little to worry about.  She can probably molt without eating again.  Damage, such as a lost limb accelerates their molting schedule.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJL (Sep 18, 2016)

So thrilled with your results, I hope to get there.  She is under 2 inches , I will try to up load a pic here.  She is slowly mobile, very sleepy, passive.  But has climbed up the side 2x,  altho one of those 2 I had to rescue her from falling on her her back. She hasn't tried that again since, although it was only a few days ago.  The disabled bugs I gave her seemed more like company as I kept after them to be close to her mouth, so they started hiding under her, which was comical albeit futile.
I took her out 2x to see what she would do,if she desired freedom.  But she walked back to me & went under my shoe. I have not handled her yet, but she did touch my finger with a front leg.  I have spent much more time doing awful things to other insects that I am not proud of, but will continue to do more.  I hope to find a good competent home for her as I have to be away for awhile in the future.  I hope a kind
Arizonian  will volunteer and give her a proper home.  Until then, she is my girl and I will nurse her back to health.
By the way, I first found her in my closet and gave her a home in a rock wall outside the front door.  Days later I found one maybe half her size, or smaller in the house.  Thus, they are Tiny & Teeny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Estein (Sep 18, 2016)

Just read this emotional roller coaster of a thread. What a happy ending--way to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJL (Sep 21, 2016)

Z32upgrader, I have done the "toothpaste" deed 2x now, but am wondering how long you left Charlotte on her back to ingest her food.  I turned Tiny over right away the 1st time, and left her just a minute or 2 the 2nd.  I could not tell if she was able to take it in or not, there was no change in the clump while i watched.   But i didn't see it on the floor later either.  She stayed very still after ward but has been climbing around since.   Thanks for the help.


----------



## z32upgrader (Sep 21, 2016)

CJL said:


> Z32upgrader, I have done the "toothpaste" deed 2x now, but am wondering how long you left Charlotte on her back to ingest her food.  I turned Tiny over right away the 1st time, and left her just a minute or 2 the 2nd.  I could not tell if she was able to take it in or not, there was no change in the clump while i watched.   But i didn't see it on the floor later either.  She stayed very still after ward but has been climbing around since.   Thanks for the help.


If I recall correctly, one helping of mealworm guts took forty to sixty minutes to disappear.  Charlotte couldn't roll herself back over without my help, so I stayed and watched until it was all gone.  She always ate it.  Sounds like your spider is recovering nicely.  Keep up the good work!  Has anyone offered to take her?  Have you asked?  I know some people in Phoenix that may be able to help.


----------



## Jeff23 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just read this full thread - great story - great job in caring for her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJL (Sep 23, 2016)

Thx for that info.  I then assume it is safe to leave her on her back to work on her food.  She has been sitting in her water dish for the past day, maybe her daily spritzed are not enough.  I drop water in her mouth 1x per week now, hope that's enough.  I appreciate the referral for someone in Phx.  I should line up her next home soon.


----------



## BobBarley (Sep 23, 2016)

CJL said:


> Thx for that info.  I then assume it is safe to leave her on her back to work on her food.  She has been sitting in her water dish for the past day, maybe her daily spritzed are not enough.  I drop water in her mouth 1x per week now, hope that's enough.  I appreciate the referral for someone in Phx.  I should line up her next home soon.


Spritzing doesn't really help.  If you feel that she needs more moisture, pour a little water in from one of the corners of the enclosure.  This will let the water seep through underneath the surface of the sub and allow it to be moist without the surface being moist.


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 29, 2020)

It's only been four and a half years, but Charlotte molted again!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2 | Love 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 31, 2020)

z32upgrader said:


> It's only been four and a half years, but Charlotte molted again!


How is she moving now, completely normally?


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 31, 2020)

Ungoliant said:


> How is she moving now, completely normally?


Yep! She acts no different from any other spider in my collection.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shauna Mama (Jun 29, 2021)

I found your story from researching how to care for a paralyzed tarantula. I rescued a T as well! I shooed away the TH that was dragging her, I just couldn’t bare it. I’ve always been very fond of tarantulas.

She is pretty skittish and can only move her legs but I turn her over and give her water and it takes her about five minutes to drink one drop. I’ve been giving her water every morning like I read from your forum. I really enjoyed reading your story and it’s helping me to take care of this little girl. My son named her Lucas after a jumping spider from one of his shows.

I had a couple questions though. Should I be feeding her water every morning? I don’t want to disturb her too often and stress her out.

She has not had a BM yet, so once she does is that when I start giving her mealworms? She’s pretty plump. How often would I give mealworms?

i keep her paper towels nice and moist, not damp but comfortably moist and she stays in the garage where it’s cool and dark.

let me know if you have any tips! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasker (Jun 30, 2021)

No need to give her water every day, they don't usually drink every day on their own anyway. If she is drinking, fine. But don't be concerned if she doesn't. 

As about feeding, this spider has a healthy bodyweight. I am not sure what a BM is, but you can feed her when she starts moving on her own. 

I see you use moist paper towels? I wouldn't do that. The practice of ICU's with paper towels to keep humidity up is an obsolete practice. Stuffy, damp boxes with not ventilation is killing more spiders than dehydration. You can put her in a small terrarium to recover. Just adding a small water bowl should do the trick. If she still doesn't move, you could give her water like once a week the way you are doing now.

All you can do now is wait and hope for a recovery. Keep us updated about any progress!

By the way, you could also start your own thread instead of continuing this old one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shauna Mama (Jun 30, 2021)

sasker said:


> No need to give her water every day, they don't usually drink every day on their own anyway. If she is drinking, fine. But don't be concerned if she doesn't.
> 
> As about feeding, this spider has a healthy bodyweight. I am not sure what a BM is, but you can feed her when she starts moving on her own.
> 
> ...


Bowel movement, and I just spritzed the corner of the paper towel to get some moisture in there. She’s not sitting on wet paper towels. I will change the paper and add a water bowl. It’s also ventilated!

Okay I’ll start a new thread!

Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

